# Mahindra



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I asked about Mahindra tractors before and everyone said they think they are good tractors . We have a dealer nearby and he said there is really good deals on Mahindra full size cab tractors now but he stopped stocking them because they never sold a big tractor in any of there stores...

Does anyone own a 100hp + Mahindra. I wonder does anyone see these tractors being used to farm ?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

No, and no.....wouldn’t have one unless I was in the market for a cheaply made tractor. They are very cheaply made tractors, largest in the world? Tho that means nothing.....I would buy Kubota (or Kioti) if looking for a cheaper tractor than Deere, Case, Massey, etc.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

endrow said:


> Does anyone own a 100hp + Mahindra. I wonder does anyone see these tractors being used to farm ?


No don't own one and no haven't seen one in a corn, sugar beet, soybean, wheat field or in front of a RB (what I call a real farm). The only place I've seen them is on a 10 acre 'hobby' farm or a horse place and they are definitely not over 100 HP. I wouldn't bet on never seeing a small one in front of a small piece of hay equipment because of the horsy folks.  Have a dealer within 15 miles too. Which is closer than all colors except orange.

Larry


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

My neighbor purchased a new 65 HP Mahindra tractor about 2 yrs ago to pull a rd baler/disk mower that has had a fire under the instrument panel twice. The 1st time tractor was out of service for over 2 months waiting on parts. He traded this tractor for a different tractor.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

My problem with Mahindra, around here, is - a dealer doesn't seem to last to long. Further, many times they are a lawn mower dealer and for them to tear into a diesel engine or tranny seems a stretch.

However - surely by hook or crook, if the deal is good, you could find a repair, parts and service.

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

Looked at 65 hp for raking $35000 was the price talked to a few different people about them mostly bad reviews paint fads fast, getting parts and dealers quit carrying them. We did buy a New Holland power star 75 instead good dealer service and deal was very good


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

VA Haymaker said:


> My problem with Mahindra, around here, is - a dealer doesn't seem to last to long. Further, many times they are a lawn mower dealer and for them to tear into a diesel engine or tranny seems a stretch.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Bill


That is what I see hear as well


----------



## Shawn1234 (Nov 5, 2020)

I have a mahindra 25hp sub-compact tractor, and I love it, but as far as larger ones go, for what your doing, NO. I demo'ed one a few years ago when looking for a new tractor and I went with Deere. It was cheap, but you get what you pay for with these, I would recommend a JD 5 series, They are pretty good tractors from what I have experienced and what I have heard. and also with what VA haymaker said the dealers do not seem to last long, I bought my 25 HP one from a dealer 4 years ago, now the dealer moved and is now a NH dealer. So over all, no do not buy a mahindra tractor for what you are doing.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I didnt know was it like in the 70,s when a local guy tried to sell UTB made in Romania it was a big joke . Junk ... Allis Chalmers put there name on them model 5030# ?? and they were great . .


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Resale on them down here is not good. See some come thru <a>https://catchingbros.com in</a>Sherman, TX. Haven't heard a lot of good things around here.


----------

